# Is this vine edible??



## Blondeangel (Sep 6, 2011)

It's called a "Bitter Melon Vine" also known as "Balsam Pear Vine" and I have it growing like crazy in a bush on the side of my house...it also has some weird fruit/seed/pod thing that hangs off as well as yellow flowers:














Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 6, 2011)

The fleshy part around the seeds is toxic, but the leaves are used in medicine, so I would assume would be ok if your tortoise took a bite or two.


----------

